# Trivia 9/26



## luckytrim (Sep 26, 2019)

trivia 9/26
DID YOU KNOW ...
An early dispenser of the concepts of the immaculate  conception and virgin
birth, this Bishop of the early Christian church, Ignatius of  Antioch, may
have coined the term 'Catholic', around 107 A.D.


1. What would be the score if the server was up 2 points and  the receiver
was up 3 points?
2. What is the only country to border both Lesotho and  Swaziland?
  a. - South Africa
  b. - Botswana
  c. - Zimbabwe
  d. - Namibia
3. Which disorder is characterized by an interruption in  breathing during
sleep?
4. American Slang Dept;
If my brother looks out the window and says, "Wow ! It's a  real Frog
Strangler out there !", what does he see ?
5. The year was 1991.  The man had been pulled over for drunk  driving. A 
civilian onlooker shot a home video of the beating that was  replayed over 
and over on news reports. Who was the man that was badly  beaten?
6. Who was the last politician to become U.S. president in  March before the 
20th Amendment moved the beginning of the term to  January?
  a. - Herbert Hoover
  b. - Woodrow Wilson
  c. - Warren G. Harding
  d. - Franklin D. Roosevelt
7. Sadly, the Blues Brothers are languishing at a "Country and  Western" 
tavern. Which song do they choose to stay alive and on  stage?
(Hint; TV Theme...)
8. Your basic recipe for beer contains four ingredients; name  them ...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The first recorded gold ever discovered in U.S. territory was  was a 17-ounce
nugget found at Sutter's Mill in Coloma, California, in  1848.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  30-40
2. - a
3. Sleep Apnea
4. It's Raining heavily
5. Rodney king
6. - d
7. Theme From 'Rawhide'
8.  barley, Hops, Yeast, Water

CRAP !!
The first recorded gold ever discovered in U.S. territory was  was a 17-POUND
nugget found in Cabarrus, North Carolina. When more gold was  discovered in
Little Meadow Creek, North Carolina, in 1803, the first U.S.  gold rush
began.-


----------

